# Radio ????????



## Mames (Feb 25, 2002)

i changed radio's and recievers this past weekend. and my servo's centering point changed??? is this normal??? just seems weird..

matt


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yah it's normal I would set all the settings in the radio back to zero or nuetral. then check the servo saver to see if it may be off a tooth then adjust the sub trims.


----------

